# You know you're a snowboarder when...



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

You're going sideways down a hill with a snowboard on your feet.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

That doesn't make you a snowboarder that makes you a person who is snowboarding


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Fair call. What if I was standing in the lift line, with a snow board?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Fair call. What if I was standing in the lift line, with a snow board?


Haha, bang! I NEVER wait in a long lift line with one foot in.. always remove both.

-You're already planning for next season before this season ends.
-Someone asks you, "Are you going snowboarding anywhere this summer?"
-You have enough snowboard related items to start your own second-hand snowboard shop.
-You have an ipod play list that exclusively includes songs from snowboarding videos.


Inky, some of yours also apply to my skateboarding.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I think Inky and fattrav are trying to rub it in that their season is about to really get under way :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You know you're a snowboarder when you look at the snowcap on a mountain in the distance and wonder how good the conditions are.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> You have an ipod play list that exclusively includes songs from snowboarding videos.


So it's not just me who does this?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You accidentally throw your pillow across the room because the dream you were just having, you were winding up for the rotation to throw a BS 5.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

... You have a line on your whiteboard that says "167 more days until snowboarding season". And you update it daily.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

...everytime you see snow, you think of what your line of tricks will be and what to do next.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I think Inky and fattrav are trying to rub it in that their season is about to really get under way :laugh:


Haha, I wish I was gloating, alas, the snow is not here yet. Both NZ islands are having unseasonably warm dry weather so, not much snow. Im not sure that any of the fields are open yet to be honest, I know that Mt Ruapehu's web cams show that its still fairly bare half way up the main run.

A few of the Australian fields have opened up, but its slim pickings still. I've seen post by a few aussies on here that have brought and paid for tickets to NZ to go snow stunting at end of june, but its looking like the resorts will be open. 

Still....the downhill MTB will be on...and thick wetsuit surfing or skating...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You go hiking late-Spring early-Summer, see some white-capped mountains off in the distance with some sweet chutes and think, "I wonder how hard it would be to hike that....).


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

-You beat college alcoholism purely by the fact it takes away from your "winter" money. 
-You're in Shanghai and your first thought is "I wonder where the nearest hill is"
-You actually found a place in Shanghai and are taking the alcohol money to go there
-You don't see "No Friends on Powder Days" as a horrible lack of priorities, but as a golden rule.


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

...No matter how warm or nice the weather is, you can't help but hope for it to start getting cold.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

when even though youve been a wakeboarder for 8 years and currently go to lake 3 days a week, your still already ready for summer to be over and its only June


----------



## maxv8989 (Jun 17, 2011)

When your driving around town and you are constantly looking at buildings and rails, seeing how hard it would be to jib them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

- you gain weight in the summer

- you get pissed off every time someone says something like "Man, I wish this snow would go away" or "It's so nice and warm outside"

- your casual winter coat is also your snowboarding jacket

- you own tons of Under Armor, Smart Wool, or similar products

- you have multiple goggles with different color lenses or a couple of goggles and tons of different lenses

- you're driving in a construction zone and have an urge to bonk a construction barrel

- you're car purchase is heavily dependent on how it handles in snowy conditions

- your jackets or snowboard pants still have lift tickets from a years ago on them

- you can give people excellent advice on how to dress warm for the winter

- you know other brands besides Burton

- you laugh when someone says "Burton makes the best gear, but Forum and Special Blend suck ass!" or "K2 boards are good quality, but Ride sucks."


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol Leo those were some realistic ones... I had to chuckle a little bit..

You know you're a snowboarder when you're willing to try skateboarding again, hoping that it will cross over into your snowboarding progress...


That's why I haven't been around lol.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

You know you're a snowboarder when..

- new people you meet ask you what the tan lines on your face are from

- you are walking into the store in a snowy parking lot smiling when everyone else is wincing

- you're the only car on the road in a "bad" snow storm

- you know the orthopedic doc by his first name

- you know SW is not the best snowboarder ever, regardless of what Sal Masekela says

- you talk to the TV when an announcer calls the wrong trick name

- summer starts sounding like bummer

- you hear a new song on the radio and think "SONG TO RIDE TO NEXT WINTER!!!"

- you bite your lip when someone refers to it as "skiboarding"

- you're more excited for a new snowboarding video to come out than a block-buster movie.

Me anyways.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

when you already saw this topic posted at shredunion a year ago


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

When all you have on your car radio is the news station to hear the 5 day forecast.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

-Every time you are driving or in a car, you imagine yourself grinding on the guardrails.

-Every time you listen to music, you think of how well that song would go with a snowboarding video.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

-You still have 2 boards your gear and a longboard ready to go in the back of your car and its the end of June.
-you get pulled over for crossing the yellow line but you were just swaying to the snowboard song that came on your car stereo.
-you start finding random things to sell on craigslist for extra money next season.
-you've been caught strapped in out on your lawn.
-the people you've shredded with most the season don't recognize you in normal clothes.
-you get a life threatening injury... and you choose to continue snowboarding that day anyway.
-you rode 40-100+ days at multiple mountains.. and you only had to pay for one lift ticket.
-you keep a journal and many of the pages read like this..


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

when you wake yourself up after twitching real hard over tricks performed while dreaming


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

When you dream about ways to improve your tricks, and your heaven is a beautiful mountain with an outstanding terrain park.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You get a text from your friend trying to go riding tomorrow and it's June 22nd.

I don't know what all you people are complaining about summer for, summer corn snow is second only to powder :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Qball said:


> You get a text from your friend trying to go riding tomorrow and it's June 22nd.
> 
> I don't know what all you people are complaining about summer for, summer corn snow is second only to powder :cheeky4:


<Sylvester>You're despicable.</Sylvester>


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

- When your on this site in JUNE
- Its JUNE and you already bought your season pass for next year
- You teach your friends how to snowboard and convince them to move to Colorado so you can visit them. (Two so far... I question why I havent moved myself.)


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

-When your busting ass trying to plan your wedding in the next 6 months so you can have a snowboard honeymoon in japan.
-When you ditch out on work to go to solstice surf in Huntington Beach and the most fun you have is finding another snowboarder to talk shop with. Sorry, kara, even surfing doesn't scratch the snow itch ("snow itch" as in the metaphor, not the STD)


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

sook said:


> -*When your busting ass trying to plan your wedding in the next 6 months so you can have a snowboard honeymoon in japan.*-When you ditch out on work to go to solstice surf in Huntington Beach and the most fun you have is finding another snowboarder to talk shop with. Sorry, kara, even surfing doesn't scratch the snow itch ("snow itch" as in the metaphor, not the STD)


haha! Are you sure you don't need a second wife? ...or maybe have an eligible friend that would want to plan a honeymoon out in Japan?:laugh:

-when you're out mucking horse stalls.. and off the back shit ramp you can't help but notice how good of a drop in the ramp to shit pile would be once covered in snow.. then you think.. I gotta plan on building a box this summer.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


=O LUCKY!!! Now throw a rail on their and we would really be talking 


-When your trying so hard to build a backyard summer jib, and you suck with your hands.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Karasene said:


> haha! Are you sure you don't need a second wife? ...or maybe have an eligible friend that would want to plan a honeymoon out in Japan?:laugh:


I'll run that by first wife tonight... And most of my single friends are single for a reason so I wouldn't do that do you.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Karasene said:


> -the people you've shredded with most the season don't recognize you in normal clothes.


This. Happens all the time.

"You look familiar"

"Park. White Dragon goggles and Rasta hat"

"Oh Hey!!!!!"


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Deviant said:


> This. Happens all the time.
> 
> "You look familiar"
> 
> ...


Same. When I'm in the lounge in only my Under Armour shirt and snow pants pants, nobody knows me. But when I'm on the mountain, I'm known as the kid with the bright green electric goggles in the park, and everybody seems to try to shred with me. Haha, wear a mask and you can be 2 different people :laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I know.. I hate how hard it is to tell how old the people who randomly started riding with you are with their gear on! Then you reach the bottom of the lift and discover they're only 21.. god damn it. 

ok sorry.. back to subject

-when you have to scrap the frost off the outside and inside windows of your car.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Karasene said:


> I know.. I hate how hard it is to tell how old the people who randomly started riding with you are with their gear on! Then you reach the bottom of the lift and discover they're only 21.. god damn it.
> 
> ok sorry.. back to subject


Back off subject. Don't feel bad Kara, every year at minimum of once a year I get asked from (high school aged) ski-club kids on the chairlift what school I go to.

"Uh...I graduated in 1997"
"Holy shit, my bad!"

and the best...or worst...was the kid asking how old I am. "You're _32_ and you _*still*_ ride park!?

Was ready to throw that little punk right off the chair :laugh:

Back on track.

-When your car has stickers on it that no one but you and other riders understand.
-When your waxing iron gets more use than your clothes iron.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Back off subject. Don't feel bad Kara, every year at minimum of once a year I get asked from (high school aged) ski-club kids on the chairlift what school I go to.
> 
> "Uh...I graduated in 1997"
> "Holy shit, my bad!"
> ...


Bahahaha awesome :thumbsup:




> -When your car has stickers on it that no one but you and other riders understand.


Examples!



> -When your waxing iron gets more use than your clothes iron.


lol so true


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Karasene said:


> I know.. I hate how hard it is to tell how old the people who randomly started riding with you are with their gear on! Then you reach the bottom of the lift and discover they're only 21.. god damn it.


story of my life


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Back off track..

Haha. I know! I have a feeling snowboarding is going to make me feel old faster than anything else I'm into. There just aren't as many hardcore riders on the mountain 25+ yrs old as there are high school and college kids. I'm only 25 and I feel like I'm on the brink of snowboarding cougar. 

back on track.

-you go to sleep in your hot chilis.. so you don't have to get undressed in the morning. 
-you store your board in plain view all summer and tell it "shhh. Its ok.. I know.. it hurts me too.." (jokingly.. I'm not mental I swear)


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Deviant said:


> -When your waxing iron gets more use than your clothes iron.


haha yep 


I hope these aren't repeats: 

-when you feel more comfortable looking over your shoulder than looking directly ahead

-when you quit your “real job” for a job on the mountain that pays half as much just so you can ride more

-when you leave most of your relationships with people for your relationship with the mountain at the start of the season

-when you pass up going out with your friends because you’re getting up for snowboarding early the next day 

-when you’ve memorized all the zip codes to your area mountains so you can check the weather forecasts 

-when you go through a tank of gas every two days driving to the mountain and back

-when your idea of a romantic evening is watching snowboarding videos together in your underarmour


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

- in lieu of a pillow you resort to a puffy in a pillow case (story of my 3 weeks in Jackson)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Karasene said:


> -when you have to scrap the frost off the outside and inside windows of your car.


 And, enjoy it...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I know.. I hate how hard it is to tell how old the people who randomly started riding with you are with their gear on! Then you reach the bottom of the lift and discover they're only 21.. god damn it.


It's even better on balaclava days. I've had days where I've done runs with random ppl I met on the lift, and when I eventually have to do a reveal I get shocked looks. For some reason ppl don't associate gray hair with snowboarding.
:dunno:


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Deviant said:


> -When your car has stickers on it that no one but you and other riders understand.


Haha, I love that. Me and some friends would be riding to the bmx track or something and I would see a guy with an "I <3 Box" stickier and I'm like "Rome FTW!" and the guy honks and my friends are all confused at what just happened. :laugh:


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It's even better on balaclava days. I've had days where I've done runs with random ppl I met on the lift, and when I eventually have to do a reveal I get shocked looks. For some reason ppl don't associate gray hair with snowboarding.
> :dunno:


:laugh: At my Mt. There is this 85 year old woman that *Snowboards!* Best of all, she has a huge pink Spitfire stickier on her nose. She even goes off some pretty small jumps. If she can do it, anybody can!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

-when you have a goggle tan in both your DL and concealed carry permit pictures
-when one hour hike up for a 5 minute ride down seems like a perfectly reasonable trade off
-when you get asked "is there still snow?" by your neighbors as your walking to your car with your gear, not once but multiple times over the course of several months in the spring/summer


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

When you hold a secret grudge against your daughter because she was born in January and put a serious dent in your season.....

....uhhh, I'm not talking about MY daughter....


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> When you hold a secret grudge against your daughter because she was born in January and put a serious dent in your season.....
> 
> ....uhhh, I'm not talking about MY daughter....


Haha. My sister got into gymnastics lats season, so we couldn't go to the mountain on Sunday for the entire season. She isn't doing gymnastics anymore...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

When you almost got fired because the fresh goggle tan proves that you weren't really sick on Thursday.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

When you did get fired because you called out sick to ride at the mountain you work at...

(I wasn't this dumb but my friend was.)


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Karasene said:


> When you did get fired because you called out sick to ride at the mountain you work at...
> 
> (I wasn't this dumb but my friend was.)


*facepalm*

-When you spend more hours on a chairlift then in your car driving to work.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

10char


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Donutz said:


> View attachment 5843
> 
> 
> 10char


No comment, too much win.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> When you hold a secret grudge against your daughter because she was born in January and put a serious dent in your season.....
> 
> ....uhhh, I'm not talking about MY daughter....


I will be in this boat. Got one on the way for late January.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Examples!


Prime example is the Dragon Alliance sticker on my car. Can't tell you how many times I've been asked what that is. The most recent person thought it was a Bacardi sticker at first. :dunno:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

haha I could see how they might've got confused


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

having your car run constantly on E to save up for that lift ticket that week and when the time comes using your parents car with the excuse yours does poorly in the snow (i got stuck once :laugh or bumming a ride from a friend if the timing is right


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

tekniq33 said:


> I will be in this boat. Got one on the way for late January.


Well congrats! It won't be too bad as long as you have an understanding wife / baby momma.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

...when you trade in your beautiful bmw coupe for a snowready truck..went from this :









to this:









because ill be damned if im gonna miss a day on the mountain cause of rwd and twin turbos


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

-when you are you are missing a ring of leg hair around your calves from wearing snowboarding boots more than anyother shoe.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

You just tried to build a backyard setup out of hailstones.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

In geometry class all angles are thought of as spins


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

- when you wake up everyday on the weekends early to go snowboarding at the local spot and don't shower
- when you can't land a trick but you try at least 10 more times anyways and it hurts
- when you pack a rusty, old, beat up, wind up toy of a car full of gear and somehow manage to crawl through the snow after that blizzard that lasted 2 days, and find the greatest place to shred
- when you spray some little kid with snow because your being a dick and he should be standing up going down the hill instead of sitting down admitting defeat
- when you shatter your arm after falling backwards off that flat down flat box and your buddy doesn't believe you so you fucking say RETARD I FUCKING BROKE MY ARM COME HELP and then you gotta take off those tight gloves that pull the broken bones apart  :O and you come back to snowboarding 2 years later and are happy


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When you pull your son out of school so you can home school him all year to allow more winter mountain time and week day boarding.

When you move your while family out of your 4 bedroom 3 bath home on a big lot with a pool and hot tub to move into a mountainside condo that's 1/3 the size and twice as much $$$ so you can walk to the lifts.

When you quit a great job with great advancement ops and move to a new one not knowing wtf is gonna happen the next day.....

To the previos poster... two years, wtf took so long.


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I had plates in my arm but the main reason was I needed gear n didn't have money at the time  but I'm back at it now last season was my first season back shreddn with the stepchild powdah sucks and I'm still young 18 lots of snowboarding ahead


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

when you sit in the parkside parking lot for 4 hours on the first day of the season just to get first chair


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> When you pull your son out of school so you can home school him all year to allow more winter mountain time and week day boarding.
> 
> When you move your while family out of your 4 bedroom 3 bath home on a big lot with a pool and hot tub to move into a mountainside condo that's 1/3 the size and twice as much $$$ so you can walk to the lifts.
> 
> ...


kinda sounds like reckless asshole moves to me...I wouldnt be proud of quitting a good job, pulling my kid out of school, and moving my whole family to a condo just to walk to the lift unless everyone was on board 110%


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> kinda sounds like reckless asshole moves to me...I wouldnt be proud of quitting a good job, pulling my kid out of school, and moving my whole family to a condo just to walk to the lift unless everyone was on board 110%


Not wreckless at all.. They are on board 200% we all snowboard.... dont be such a pussy. I am making the same money here as I was there. I can confortably afford my home mortgage and my condo payment along with the 3 car payments and other bills. But now I can go snowboard with my son and wife every morning before work until 130 in the afternoon, go to work at 3.... So, I am proud of it considering Im still gonna make my $ and I am gonna be able to spend time with my family in a pretty bad ass mountain town with lifts right across the street.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The only reason it is a questionable job is because I am the low man on the totem pole here I am sure I will move up soon. If I loose this job I will go straight back to my other one and just fly up here for a week or two a month during the season and then for a summer vacation too..


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright I see. At first it Just sounded you quit, picked everyone up and moved out of an awesome house cold turkey so you could chase the snow.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

-when you walk sideways down stairs because it's more comfortable.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

You know your a snowboarder when...

Your homepage is this forum.

You pull your board out at least once a week in the middle of summer and strap it on in your living room.

You visit resorts in the middle of summer to scope out their potential.

You watch the weather with hopeful thoughts before bed every night through the winter.

You turned your old boards into furniture.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

killincatslive said:


> You know your a snowboarder when...
> 
> Your homepage is this forum.
> 
> ...


Guilty
Guilty
Guilty
Guilty
Married, so.... no.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Getting caught "strapped in" ... you might as well get caught jerkin' it.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Zak said:


> -when you walk sideways down stairs because it's more comfortable.


i actually do this. i ride goofy, sometimes i like to go down the stairs sideways with a regular stance to practice riding switch lol


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

when you really rather enjoy snowboarding!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

ABagofButter said:


> In geometry class all angles are thought of as spins


HAHA YES!!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

When Sunday riding is considered church.

When your favorite day each month is the day you get your snowboarding magazine in the mail.

When you hear "Blizzard" on the news and get excited.

When you are the willing to risk your life in a white out to drive to the best mountain.

When you have a drawer full of stickers from every brand related to snow.

When winter X is your Superbowl.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

killincatslive said:


> When you hear "Blizzard" on the news and get excited.
> 
> When you are the willing to risk your life in a white out to drive to the best mountain.


haha both of these. People think im crazy during the winter when i tell em i cant wait for the next huge storm to hit. And they dont get why i'd drive 16 miles up a curvy, snowpacked mountain road with fog causing visibility to drop to 10 ft just to be out in single digit weather to ride the 8" we had overnight...some people will just never know.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha both of these. People think im crazy during the winter when i tell em i cant wait for the next huge storm to hit. And they dont get why i'd drive 16 miles up a curvy, snowpacked mountain road with fog causing visibility to drop to 10 ft just to be out in single digit weather to ride the 8" we had overnight...some people will just never know.


Haha! I know what you mean. The radio/TV stations tell everyone to stay off the roads, and thats when I'm grabbing my board and gear and loading up the car.


----------

